# looking for shovels



## Howard83 (Oct 13, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a couple of shovels for the crew at the office. What kind of prices to you offer. I need square point and round.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh, this isn't a site that sells anything but advertising.

And who shovels snow with a round or square point shovel?

Spammer?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Welcome to the side Howard.

excuse MarkO, he had to spend some time with Defcon and he's still wound a bit to tight from the experience.

i use a "square point shovel" ti dig oot stuck vehicles aboot once or twice a season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> i use a "square point shovel" ti dig oot stuck vehicles aboot once or twice a season.


That's because ewe're a :terribletowel:and jump curbs.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

na, it's because I boldly go where no plow truck has gone before.

lol but really, its because my 10ft plow is to narrow and i get sucked into the berm/snowbank.

humm, maybe i need a side-wing?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, there are no shovels for sale here on the site...if you are looking for types of shovels the guys may use, etc. then that's fine


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

buy sno plow shovels...get both styles


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

X2. They used to advertise here. I like their quality.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

lol Jackson shovels steel.. and poly pusher yo ho.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Steel shovels are so 30 years ago.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mitten better than a ol'steel shovel to dig yer truck oot wit.

Butte for shoveling I seam 2 have Moore plastic ones, ooter than the steel scrapers.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Some people get stuck.. Not me but I hear aboot them using flatheads to dig out of the snowbanks eh☃


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ya some guys just tea-tottel around.
While some are more adventurous.

Ya I hardely even leave home wit out a square nose #2.
Yet I use it more to dig oot GMC's and furds.


----------

